# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Milena Lardi tricopigmentation

## tuna123

Hey guys,

I'm considering getting tricopigmentation with the Prohairclinic in Bruxelles (endorsed by Milena Lardi). Anyone has experience?

Looking online there's so many shit cases with SMP, but I'm guessing it's because many have gone to a fraud place or a regular tattoo artist.

If you keep your tricopigmentation really conservative and not super dense, can it not look quite real? Also, does fade away completely within a year?

Cheers

----------


## pajason

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm considering getting tricopigmentation with the Prohairclinic in Bruxelles (endorsed by Milena Lardi). Anyone has experience?
> 
> Looking online there's so many shit cases with SMP, but I'm guessing it's because many have gone to a fraud place or a regular tattoo artist.
> 
> If you keep your tricopigmentation really conservative and not super dense, can it not look quite real? Also, does fade away completely within a year?
> 
> Cheers


 Good thing about that tricopigmentation is it will fade if you don't like it, bad thing is it will fade if you like it.  I have read quite a few reviews saying it fades significantly as early as 6 for a decent amount of people.  I considered it but 2500 + 1300 every year for the rest of your life is way to much money in my opinion.  Hell after 10 years you could have had a top notch hair transplant.  
To your last point I don't know but thats how I would get it done if I was considering it.  Conservative hairline and not super dense.  How many 40 year old men have hair anywhere near as thick as what these clinics are doing.  Some top notch hair transplant surgeons are now getting involved which should help results compared to the current super straight and low hairlines most clinics are doing.

----------


## tuna123

Thanks for the reply.

Problem is that HT is not really an option. I'm heading towards NW5-6 with low donor density, so until there's a solution where they can extract more hairs, I don't want to go that way.

You say they fade as early as 6. Is this months?

----------

